# A Question About The Ð’ocÑ‚ok ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Earlier this year, when I purchased a couple of ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ watches, I did all of the usual internet research. The one thing I couldn't find a very satisfactory answer for, was the dials used on actual military issued watches. I couldn't find a concise sure fire guide, does anybody on the forum have a reasonable idea of what they should look like?

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, the sure fire thing to look for is the branded 3AKA3 MO CCCP at 6. They weren't issued though, it didn't work like that on the USSR. Those 3AKA3 were available to military personal only because they were available on stores meant only for people with military credentials. So those Vostoks were built under military standards but not exactly issued like they are in western armies.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, let me just add that the dial thing isn't a sure fire thing too as there are plenty of frankens around. I had this one...










...which is a modern Amphibia with a 3AKA3 dial from one of those 60/70s Komandirskies.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Yes, I've seen many KOMAÐÐ"Ð˜Ð Ð¡ÐšÐ˜Ð• watches with the 3AKA3 dials. On the other hand, I can't recall seeing an ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ with a 3AKA3 dial. I'm also interested in knowing what the typical markers/numbers/etc. were like on the dials.

Later,

William


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi!

There's a picture of a (seemingly) genuine 3AKA3 MO CCCP model and some links to some more pictures in this post and thread here.

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

...and here are a few more photos of 3AKA3 models:

here, here, here, here and here.

-wotsch


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

wotsch said:


> Hi!
> 
> There's a picture of a (seemingly) genuine 3AKA3 MO CCCP model and some links to some more pictures in this post and thread here.
> 
> -wotsch


Yes, I recall that thread now.  In fact, I have a watch coming that I think is the brother to this one of yours:










I wish someone would find an old Soviet military diver that would say "This is what we used.", it seems like every seller claims, or at least implies, what they're selling is genuine military.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They can't claim that... all they can say is that those watches have a military pedigree. What I forgot to say is that 3AKA3 MO CCCP means something like commissioned by the defence department but they weren't handed over. If you were in the army you would go to those stores reserved for you and use coupons or whatever it was to get one if you felt like it. If you wanted to use a civilian Raketa instead, it was fine. So these watches, and the Okeah etc never were like an AK that was issued as part of your gear. You could have one if you wanted but if you were a civilian you couldn't get it. Or you could, latter on, get a civilian version of the same watch.

I think there aren't any particular differences in case markings or serial numbers between the civilian versions and the 3AKA3s. I'm guessing that even the movements are the same, maybe originally better regulated like the "higher grade" 2416b that Vostok used to sell to Vostok-Europe. It's exactly the same movement (apart from the custom VE rotor) but it only left the factory if it was under +/-20 seconds a day. With their own watches, if it's under +/- 40 seconds it's fine and goes ahead.

...but I could be wrong  (always helpful, hah? ^_^ )


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> They can't claim that... all they can say is that those watches have a military pedigree. What I forgot to say is that 3AKA3 MO CCCP means something like commissioned by the defence department but they weren't handed over. If you were in the army you would go to those stores reserved for you and use coupons or whatever it was to get one if you felt like it. If you wanted to use a civilian Raketa instead, it was fine. So these watches, and the Okeah etc never were like an AK that was issued as part of your gear. You could have one if you wanted but if you were a civilian you couldn't get it. Or you could, latter on, get a civilian version of the same watch.
> 
> I think there aren't any particular differences in case markings or serial numbers between the civilian versions and the 3AKA3s. I'm guessing that even the movements are the same, maybe originally better regulated like the "higher grade" 2416b that Vostok used to sell to Vostok-Europe. It's exactly the same movement (apart from the custom VE rotor) but it only left the factory if it was under +/-20 seconds a day. With their own watches, if it's under +/- 40 seconds it's fine and goes ahead.
> 
> ...but I could be wrong  (always helpful, hah? ^_^ )


Ð-Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð· ÐœÐž Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð = by order of Ministry of Defence of USSR

Yes, I'm aware of the background. I find it hard to believe that military personal, doing critical work, would have watches with the rather picturesque dials that seem to have been so prevalent. At least the Ð¨Ð¢Ð£Ð ÐœÐÐÐ¡ÐšÐ˜â€‹Ð• chronos had military markings on the movement when they started selling to civilians, so that they could be told apart.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

So you think that military personal, doing critical work, weren't picturesque?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> So you think that military personal, doing critical work, weren't picturesque?


Bah, bureaucratic desk jockey. :lol:

Later,

William


----------

